# SEG Plaza Evacuated after unexplained shaking in Shenzhen



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> Oh no... removing the antennae? This will be a massive visual downgrade.
> 
> Charlie fong


@little universe, @A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar , good news, removing the antennae could give place for a nice helipad


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

holy cow it was the giant tuning fork lol. Removing the mast will downgrade its ranking though.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hudson11 said:


> holy cow it was the giant tuning fork lol. Removing the mast will downgrade its ranking though.


The CTBUH has never counted the antennae as part of its height, but I know other websites like Wikipedia and even SSC do.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I find Seg plaza more gorgeous without antennae


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

A Chicagoan said:


> The CTBUH has never counted the antennae as part of its height, but I know other websites like Wikipedia and even SSC do.


Emporis did, which is why SSC counts it. When CTBUH doesn't count it and Emporis and other sites count it, at least I tend to give it the benefit of the doubt. This will downgrade it though.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hudson11 said:


> Emporis did, which is why SSC counts it. When CTBUH doesn't count it and Emporis and other sites count it, at least I tend to give it the benefit of the doubt. This will downgrade it though.


I am really sorry, is Emporis really reliable?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> I am really sorry, is Emporis really reliable?


I counter your question with another one: Is the CTBUH reliable? They tend to provide data according to what their donors want the public to believe. Jeddah Tower is still under construction according to them.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Based on my experiences on SSC, neither CTBUH nor Emporis is completely reliable.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> @little universe, @A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar , good news, removing the antennae could give place for a nice helipad


I like the antenna...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

no....the antennae is ugly, in my opinion 😁 😁😁



A Chicagoan said:


> Based on my experiences on SSC, neither CTBUH nor Emporis is completely reliable.


thanks to you and some more forumers, ssc can check the real height on gaoloumi in many cases


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

SEG Plaza reopens with shorter stature after setting off China’s fear of heights


The renovation closes a chapter in the story of one of Shenzhen’s earliest skyscrapers, completed in 2000 as a symbol of the economic achievements of a city dubbed China’s Silicon Valley, which stands as the nation’s test bed of financial reforms and market liberalisation.




www.scmp.com


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

The question is, why did it shake now and not when the building was completed ? After all, the SEG Plaza has been standing for two decades.



Zaz965 said:


> no....the antennae is ugly, in my opinion 😁 😁😁
> 
> 
> thanks to you and some more forumers, ssc can check the real height on gaoloumi in many cases


I liked the antennas too. They simply matched the building.


----------

